# Willie P Bennett Rip



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Canadian songwriter guitarist died this morning in Peterborough this morning from a pulmonary blockage. One of my favourite performers of all time. He has had a long career on the Canadian folk scene. A long solo careerand a member of Fred J Eaglesmiths band. His songs inspired the creation of the Band Blackie and the Rodeo Kings. 

You will be missed. 

*Drifting Snow*
_Words & Music by Willie P. Bennett © 1975

I came down from Thessalon
Toronto's not my home
I miss the north country so much
No longer will I roam

Drifting snow around my window
Drifting snow around my door
Drifting snow around my brains Lord
Won't be no drifting anymore

I'm sitting here waiting for the winter to die
Well sometimes I hope I never make it through
And the things that I believe aren't about to fight
With the things I know inside are true

All the friends that I have had
Or misplaced along the way
No amount of energy could ever bring them back
It weighs down on me like a ton
It never was no fun
But I never meant to do any harm

Drifting snow around my window
Drifting snow around my door
Drifting snow around my brains Lord
Won't be no drifting anymore

Well I'm running as silent as a sleeping train
Hey moon, hey moon won't you shine down on me
I need your light to give me direction
The further off I get the better off I'Il be

All the time that I have spent
Or misplaced along the way
No amount of energy could ever bring it back
It weighs down on me like a ton
It never was no fun
But I never meant to do any harm

Drifting snow around my window_
Drifting snow around my door
Drifting snow around my brains Lord
Won't be no drifting anymore


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Terrible, terrible, sad news.
An unbelievable loss to the Canadian music family.
RIP Willie
:^(


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Pretty sad to lose such a great songwriter, inspired musician and positive spirit. I first saw him in Norfolk County with the Dixie Flyers in the mid-70's, lost track and then have seen him with Fred about once a year for the past 5. I always looked forward to the warmth and humour of his performances.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP willie P. i met him one time. a complete gentleman. a huge loss to the canadian music scene.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw this news on MaplePost too. What a loss! He was pretty young when I first saw him and he made an impression on me that it IS possible to be a "folk" musician in this day in age. 

Hope his friends and family are coping.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I only knew him these past few years - fixing up his old Silvertone amps and the like.

A sweet and kind man and a phenomenal singer/songsmith. He will be missed.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh so sad. Fred Eaglesmith has some great stuff (Gurianguy are you reading this?). Weird.... I was just listening to some Blackie & the Rodeo Kings stuff last night. Thanks for the music Willie.....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Pat you should have made the show last night. Tom Wilson and Stephen Fearing did a very emotional tribute to Willie in the second half. Rev Ken was there and joined in for a few tunes. A very special kind of show.... They performed a great version of the above song. Willie will be greatly missed, especially in the Peterborough area which he has called home for the last few years.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

A sad loss. My brother actually was a roomate of his back in the day.


----------

